# My Favorite Heel Hook!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my favorite Heel Hook.  I like the fact that I can force the lock rather than having to wait to apply it.  I also find this one very, very easy to get on more experienced grapplers.

Here I am teaching in at our Michigan IRT Headquarters!







Shout out to Daniel Weidman for showing me this one!


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2013)

I use a similar set up for a straight ankle lock.  Couple of key differences (besides the finish).  I bring the knee up to the inside and attack the other leg.  Main difference is competition rules.  I mostly attack the knee, the Achilles or go with a toe hold.  Don't work on the heel hook like I should.

Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2013)

I like all the time put into discussing getting into it--minimizing your chance of being hit, hitting him--which is where people so often go wrong on techniques like this!


----------



## Brian King (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice clip Brian. Thanks for sharing it. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 17, 2013)

Another tool for the toolbox! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chester Wright (May 29, 2016)

Very nice, always enjoy a good leglock.


----------

